# Anyone know of a good hypnotist on LONG ISLAND, NY?



## beach (May 12, 2000)

I just started with a hypnotist, but I don't think it is working for me since after two times, he said I dont have to come anymore If I don't want to.Anyone have a good hypnotist on Long Island that is working for you??


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

beach, I would be concerned with that also, did you ask why? It is important for the therapists to understand and have knowledge on IBS and this one does not sound so much like they do.We have questions to ask potential therapists for IBS and hypnotherapy.You might try calling some in your area and asking them these questions. I will see if I can come up with anyone for you also or perhaps someone else knows.Hope this helpsQ: How long have you been practicing IBS hypnotherapy in particular? A. A minimum of 2 years is necessary simply because IBS is a complex syndrome, and there is really no such thing as a typical IBS patient Q: Can you help IBS sufferers? A. If they give any other answer than an unqualified, unhesitating ï¿½yesï¿½ to this question, get up and leave. If they say theyï¿½re willing to try and treat IBS though they havenï¿½t in the past, get up and leave. Q. What is your success rate with IBS? A. Hypnotherapists need not only experience with treating IBS but demonstrable success rates, so they should have impressive statistics at their fingertips. A minimum of an 80% reduction in symptoms among patients is to be expected. Ask how they arrived at their figures, whether they conduct follow-throughs with patients, and if so for how long. Q: What is IBS? A. A qualified IBS hypnotherapist will know that IBS is a functional digestive disorder with multiple symptoms. They will know that these symptoms can vary, and they should certainly know what the symptoms are. If they canï¿½t name a number of symptoms with ease theyï¿½re simply not familiar with the disorder, and you should find someone else. Q: How many sessions will it take? A. You need to know this to help you budget for your treatments. IBS should improve after 2 sessions and be much better by 5. Some general questions to ask a prospective hypnotherapist: Q: Where did you train, and for how long? A There are many training organizations, and some are much more credible than others. Full-time coursework for 2-3 years plus an additional year of in-service training is the minimum. Q. How much will this cost? A. You may or may not have insurance coverage for treatments. If you donï¿½t, be cautious with payments up front. Q: Do you receive an audio tape of the session? A. Progress will result more quickly if you are given an audio tape of the session you have just taken. Q: Do you have letters from past clients that I can see? A. Most hypnotherapists who have truly helped people, particularly with a problem as intractable as IBS, receive overwhelming gratitude from their patients in return. At a minimum the therapist should be able to offer you a telephone referral to past patients who are willing and happy to discuss their treatment and results. Q: Do you offer a pre-session consultation? A. All patients are different, particularly when it comes to IBS, so this is a necessity. It is how a therapist gathers information about you prepares a treatment aimed at your specific needs and goals. A question the hypnotherapist should absolutely ask you: have you been thoroughly examined and diagnosed with IBS by a medical doctor? If they donï¿½t ask you this theyï¿½re not qualified, as any hypnotherapist familiar with IBS will know that it cannot be self-diagnosed.


----------

